# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  1 pyetje per femrat

## 2043

Sipas kendveshtrimit te nje femre:
Si do te ishte nje femer ideale? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

Mos e ke fjalen per homoseksualitetin ti ?????????????????

----------


## Albela

> Sipas kendveshtrimit te nje femre:
> Si do te ishte nje femer ideale?


*sa i shkathet sa  i shkathet  

1- te jet e pavarur
2-e komunikushme
3-amvis e mir ( u pa puna duhet me be kurs guzhine )
4-tolerante  ( ama  pak tolerante eeeeeeeeeee se i bini me top ju meshkujt pastaj)
5- grua dhe dashnore e mir
dhe nen e mir pa diskutim

p.s  nqs kam harruar ndonje gje e plotsoj prap*

----------


## 2043

> *sa i shkathet sa  i shkathet  
> 
> 1- te jet e pavarur
> 2-e komunikushme
> 3-amvis e mir ( u pa puna duhet me be kurs guzhine )
> 4-tolerante  ( ama  pak tolerante eeeeeeeeeee se i bini me top ju meshkujt pastaj)
> 5- grua dhe dashnore e mir
> dhe nen e mir pa diskutim
> 
> p.s  nqs kam harruar ndonje gje e plotsoj prap*


dmth nuk shof te qekam gabuar shume ne pergjigjen time.
vec faktit qe u dashka me qene e pavarur nga burri i vet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

> *sa i shkathet sa  i shkathet  
> 
> 1- te jet e pavarur
> 2-e komunikushme
> 3-amvis e mir ( u pa puna duhet me be kurs guzhine )
> 4-tolerante  ( ama  pak tolerante eeeeeeeeeee se i bini me top ju meshkujt pastaj)
> 5- grua dhe dashnore e mir
> dhe nen e mir pa diskutim
> 
> p.s  nqs kam harruar ndonje gje e plotsoj prap*


Keni harrua edhe nje gje: Te mendojm ne vend te mashkujve,se edhe at pune te mendimit pertojn ta bejn! :Lulja3:

----------


## Albela

> Keni harrua edhe nje gje: Te mendojm ne vend te mashkujve,se edhe at pune te mendimit pertojn ta bejn!


*ok  me ty*

----------


## ardiana luzha

nuk egziston ''ideali'' cdo kujte i mungon dicka,po mbi gjitha duhet te jesh besnik.

----------


## Albela

> dmth nuk shof te qekam gabuar shume ne pergjigjen time.
> vec faktit qe u dashka me qene e pavarur nga burri i vet


*normal e pavarur 
se me mendjen  tuj
duhet me  u mar leje dhe per te shkuar ne VC  *

----------


## 2043

Nuk besoj se ndodh kjo.
Por jane vet disa femra qe e lejojne nje varesi te tille, ose me mire te them e kerkojne nje varesi te tille e cila u duket si ombrelle

----------


## uj me gaz

> *sa i shkathet sa  i shkathet  
> 
> 1- te jet e pavarur
> 2-e komunikushme
> 3-amvis e mir ( u pa puna duhet me be kurs guzhine )
> 4-tolerante  ( ama  pak tolerante eeeeeeeeeee se i bini me top ju meshkujt pastaj)
> 5- grua dhe dashnore e mir
> dhe nen e mir pa diskutim
> 
> p.s  nqs kam harruar ndonje gje e plotsoj prap*


1. ca quhet "e pavarur"?
2. ca quhet "e komunikueshme"?
3. ka amvisa te keqija?
4. ca quhet "tolerante"?
5. ca quhet "e mir" ne lidhje me gruan, dashnoren dhe nenen?

----------


## Albela

> Nuk besoj se ndodh kjo.
> Por jane vet disa femra qe e lejojne nje varesi te tille, ose me mire te them e kerkojne nje varesi te tille e cila u duket si ombrelle


*prandaj ta vura 1 te pavarur 
se ka dhe ashu dhe kshu  *

----------


## gloreta

Tema u be lemsh e li  :Mos:

----------


## Enii

> Sipas kendveshtrimit te nje femre:
> Si do te ishte nje femer ideale?


dikush qe sja ka nevojen nje mashkulli , indipendente , qe kujdeset per veten , qe tallet me meshkujt , qe ka shpirt te madh me miqte , familjen , femijet e saj , dhe di te beje nje mashkull ta respektoje si dhe te ndjehet i frikesuar se mos i iki prej duarsh  , dhe mos pranoje nga asnjeri qe ta keqtrajtoje .
kaq  :perqeshje:

----------


## 2043

> dikush qe sja ka nevojen nje mashkulli , indipendente , qe kujdeset per veten , qe tallet me meshkujt , qe ka shpirt te madh me miqte , familjen , femijet e saj , dhe di te beje nje mashkull ta respektoje si dhe te ndjehet i frikesuar se mos i iki prej duarsh  , dhe mos pranoje nga asnjeri qe ta keqtrajtoje .
> kaq


Bravo enii.
Por nje femer e tille e tremb mashkullin  e zakonshem
Nuk do ishte e deshirueshme per 99 % te meshkujve nje femer e tille
Ndoshta i perket mashkullit ideal :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> *sa i shkathet sa  i shkathet  
> 
> 1- te jet e pavarur
> 2-e komunikushme
> 3-amvis e mir ( u pa puna duhet me be kurs guzhine )
> 4-tolerante  ( ama  pak tolerante eeeeeeeeeee se i bini me top ju meshkujt pastaj)
> 5- grua dhe dashnore e mir
> dhe nen e mir pa diskutim
> 
> p.s  nqs kam harruar ndonje gje e plotsoj prap*



Nuk ke harruar asnje gje hahahhahaha




Femra ideale :
Fizikisht dhe shpirterisht e bukur.

----------


## Enii

> Bravo enii.
> Por nje femer e tille e tremb mashkullin  e zakonshem
> Nuk do ishte e deshirueshme per 99 % te meshkujve nje femer e tille
> Ndoshta i perket mashkullit ideal


e di qe i tremb ... po shyqyr qe ka meshkuj ideal  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## e panjohura

:Shpata:  Keshtu duhet te jete gruaja per Ju!

----------


## martini1984

> nuk egziston ''ideali'' cdo kujte i mungon dicka,po mbi gjitha duhet te jesh besnik.


Konto bankare.
Resti.besnikeria apo????
Kujt i intereson so nen kacke????
Hauptsache,man ist in plus.
lg

----------


## ooooo

te dije: 
te degjoj- por edhe te flas
te shmag- por edhe te konfliktoj
te fali-por edhe te denoj
te japi- por edhe te kerkoj
te dashuroj-por te dij dhe te iki

shkurt te flasi me heshtje dhe te lere te kuptohen shume...........

kush nuk  kupton sigurisht qe le te ngrohet ne diell  :Mos: 

gjithe vetite e tjera thjeshte i bejne jeten me te mire e komode, nuk e bejne ideale :P

----------


## Albela

> te dije: 
> te degjoj- por edhe te flas
> te shmag- por edhe te konfliktoj
> te fali-por edhe te denoj
> te japi- por edhe te kerkoj
> te dashuroj-por te dij dhe te iki
> 
> shkurt te flasi me heshtje dhe te lere te kuptohen shume...........
> 
> ...


*bravooooooooooooooo
po kte duhet ta kishe çuar tek tema 1 pyetje per meshkujt*

----------

